# Christmas or maybe even Thanksgiving candy



## LEFSElover (Nov 20, 2004)

I think depending on the frosting colors you choose, these could pop in to Thanksgiving after dinner meal, too. 


"Christmas ornament balls"
 category: Candy
1/2 cup smooth peanut butter
3 T softened butter
Blend these two together
1 cup powdered sugar
Add this to peanut butter mix and combine.
Shape into walnut sized balls and place on waxed paper to dry out.
Before letting them dry, place a toothpick in each one.  Leave the pick in there, you'll need it later to coat ornaments.
16 oz. bag of white chocolate cooking morsels.
Melt the morsels by double boiler or in microwave.
Take a ball with toothpick and coat each one in white chocolate.
Place on waxed paper and discard toothpick.  Let set up.
If you want to make jimmies or silver candy decorations or any other kind of edible candy spreckle stick to the balls, don't let set up first but rather firmly apply while white coating is still damp and soft.
When coating is firm, decorate with tiny tubes of colored frosting gel or your own frosting in a piping bag, and/or roll before they set up in colored decorating sugar of red and green.  Use silver gel for the ornament top.
Set these on a pretty holiday plate on top of green confetti paper shreds and let people enjoy this chocolate treat!  The bite sized balls taste like a Reeses peanut butter cup.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 20, 2004)

I usually buy a box of Turrone for the Holidays.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

Great idea, LEFSE!  And I can see kids really getting into the action on that one, too!

Deb, are you talking about the Italian Torrone nougat candy -- that stuff is sinfully good!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 22, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> I usually buy a box of Turrone for the Holidays.


oh please fill me in on flavor of candy, etc.
where do you buy this ?


----------



## debthecook (Nov 22, 2004)

Turrone is made with honey, egg whites, almonds, a nougot candy, too hard for me to ever try to make, I might have tried to make it years ago but I don't recall.  Try to find a box in a italian or spanish store, you might even find a box in your local grocery store in November/December.


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 23, 2004)

Great idea! 
I made something like this before with peanut butter except it was shaped into little pumpkins for Halloween. The kids just love it!


----------

